# Crab apple wood for smoking



## puckhed33 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a crab apple tree I'm thinking about cutting down. Could I use the woo for smoking? This tree really serves no other purpose to me.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Go ahead & use it. It's good.


----------

